# Furminator?



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Who has one? I'm buying one next week and want to know if it is as awesome as it seems.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My girls didn't like it at all, so I sent it to my Mom. Her cat actually likes it.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Do you know why they didn't?


----------



## stevescott213 (Nov 14, 2008)

It works great on my cat. I found that all the other brushes I tried wouldn't pick up his hair. I would pet him and have a handful of hair then brush him and get nothing. My cat doesn't like being brushed so I like the fact that I can give him 8 or 10 brushes and get a good amount of hair out before he gets upset and I have to stop. The furminator does seem to pull more than other brushes. I think that's kind of from the way its designed. Bodhi has medium length hair.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

They just didn't like the feel of it, I guess. Cinderella liked being brushed, but she did NOT like the Furminator.


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

I have one mostly for Kent. He has a double coat, and the bottom white one sheds more then my other 3 cats combined. All the other brushes I had tried wouldn't pick up that under layer. I use this and I can fill up a WalMart sack with hair and he looks so glossy after wards. He likes it for a couple of minutes but is then more interested in chewing on it then being pampered by it. It takes us a couple of small sessions throughout a day to get it done.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Marie, you had a cat that was picky?! How did you cope?


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

I have a knock off one that works great on my boys. It is hard to get Leo to sit still so I can brush him and still have the brush in reach so I don't disturb him. Teddy thinks the brush is a toy and likes to gnaw on it and bat at it while I brush him.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Abby loves the Furminator and the Zoom Groom, much more so than other brushes. She just lies down, stretches out and says "Brush me, slave"! Muffs doesn't mind the Furminator...for her it's no better or worse than other grooming tools. It does do a great job eliminating the dead hairs.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Sinatra-Butters said:


> Marie, you had a cat that was picky?! How did you cope?


All my catz are bratz. 

Bailey's. That's how. :grin:


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

marie73 said:


> All my catz are bratz.
> 
> Bailey's. That's how. :grin:


Do the bratz get their Bailey's before or after their Fancy Feast?!


----------



## Pineapple (Oct 24, 2010)

My old cat liked it & it really took off hair, but overbrushing stimulated her skin and gave her a rash, so I stopped using it. I haven't used it on the new cat. It's also hard to use on soft areas (like the spine is easy to do, but belly is hard).


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Susan, I think it is mixed in with the Fancy Feast.

Thanks for the feedback everyone!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

The Bailey's is for Mom!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Yes, I have one. The brush is meant to remove the dead fur, not for just a simple brushing. I'd use something with more teeth for that, closer to a human brush, this one doesn't take well to long brush strokes, its fine teeth don't travel very far before you have to pull back and start again.

If the cat doesn't like it I wouldn't be surprised. My cat gets annoyed after about one minute of it since you need to go over the same small space several times to get all the dead fur out. It works _really_ well but it takes a lot of time to do properly and often cats just don't want to be brushed that long or in the same spot so repeatedly.


----------



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

Hey Becky. Coming from a house full of allergies I have lots of experience with 'the furminator". I'm not crazy about all of the redesign and expanded packaging they recently came out with, the self cleaning button is kind of nice but frankly you still have to use your hand to pull of the fur because of static IME. The distinction for coat length is a new feature and I haven't really decided how I feel about that.

I bought the first furminator a little over 3 years back for my parents yellow lab in the hopes of sparing my boys some stuffy noses when we went to visit and it did work phenomenal on the dog! 
6 months later I bought one for my sisters cats - worked great but each person brushing and each cat responded slightly differently to it. - taking the time to follow the video directions and treat often makes a difference. Fast forward again, the 3rd furminator I purchased I bought one of the newer designs this past fall (with the self cleaning push button function and in a longer blade design specifically for longer haired cats). I use this one on my 2 cats, and on the occasional rescue kitty we volunteer with when they are really 'sheddy'.

How well a cat takes to the furminator and how well it works has a lot to do with who is doing the job. I volunteer to clean cat cages for a local rescue when the cats are at our local petsmart. I do ok with it on most cats, the groomers have fur flying off like nobody's business on both dogs and cats and my 15 year old despite his best effort cannot seem to get past the 3rd or 4th pass.

All in all I say go for it, works great - but I don't care for the longer bladed one so much (I have good results with the original blade even on longer haired cats. I also strongly suggest a nice slicker brush before the furminator, hitting an invisible tangle with furminator on a kitty can ruin the whole thing! I spend a lot of time brushing cats and 2 things stick out - 1st brush with a regular brush first, and 2 don't try to brush 'deep' with this tool smooth short pulls work best - the product video how to is good. The only time any of the cats or the 2 dogs I've used it on 'complained' was when I stayed focused in one spot for too long.

Yikes I sound like a corporate advert, but this really is a good product (any product that equals less arguments with the husband is a good product). Somebody posted about skin irritation, I've been able to avoid that with a lighter touch, although whoever posted about hard to reach areas was dead on, it's doable but definitely more difficult.


----------

